# Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???



## Irish (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 
noch drei Wochen dann geht es los, endlich! Da ich mir noch vor unserem Norwegen Urlaub einen lang ersehnten Wunsch erfüllt habe und zwar eine Fliegenrute, möchte ich um Eure Hilfe bitten. Welche Fliegen bzw. Nymhen soll ich mir zulegen. Gibt es Fliegenmuster die immer gehen? Oder ist es wirklich notwendig ganz bestimmte Muster zu verwenden. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*

auf was willst du denn gehen?

antonio


----------



## Domi_br (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*

Es git fertig zusammengestellte Fliegensets, die sind ganz gut. Du erhältst sie im z.B. übers Onlineversande. Da sind die gängigsten Muster drinnen. 
Und dann ist es natürlich immer noch gut vor Ort sich vor ort sich nach dem Mustern zu informieren die gut Laufen. 
Generell würde ich dir für den Anfang eher zur Trokenfliege raten. Es ist etwas leichter wenn man sieht was mach da macht.


----------



## Parasit (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*



Domi_br schrieb:


> Es git fertig zusammengestellte Fliegensets, die sind ganz gut. Du erhältst sie im z.B. übers Onlineversande. Da sind die gängigsten Muster drinnen.
> Und dann ist es natürlich immer noch gut vor Ort sich vor ort sich nach dem Mustern zu informieren die gut Laufen.
> Generell würde ich dir für den Anfang eher zur Trokenfliege raten. Es ist etwas leichter wenn man sieht was mach da macht.



hallo erstmal

also ich muss dir da ein bisschen widersprechen. die fertigen fliegensets sind meist von minderer qualität und ich würde auch nicht zwingend zu trockenfliegen raten da sowohl nassfliegen als auch nymphen in der regel mehr fangen! die hauptnahrung der fische besteht nämlich zum größten teil aus insektenlarven...

@ Irish:

also da du ja sicherlich in norwegen oben vorrangig erstmal angeln und auch fangen möchtest würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen, wie domi bereits vor mir, in den örtlichen angelläden nachzufragen welche muster momentan fängig sind. alles andere wäre meienr meinung nach erstmal geldverschwendung. ich war erst vor kurzem in schweden an einem schönen fluss und habe mich auch dort mit fliegen eingedeckt und auch prompt gefangen.
ansonsten gibt es noch universell fängige fliegen wie haasenohrnymphen und sowas, die findest du hier im board oder in den onlineversandhäusern aber zur genüge.

wenn du jedoch auch mal bei dir zu hause mit der fliege fischen möchtest solltest du vorher mal ganz in ruhe am gewässer spazieren gehen und schauen was an insekten so unterwegs ist oder auch steine im wasser umdrehen um larven zu finden. dann musst du nur noch in einem versandhaus eine fliege oder nymphe suchen die dem original ähnelt und los gehts.

also viel erfolg!!
lg Tony


----------



## Maok (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*

Nen paar mehr Infos, wo es hingehen soll, wären schon hilfreich...


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*

jo  und vor allem was er vor hat.
fliegenfischen kann man überall und auf fast alles meer/fjord, see, fluß usw. dann lachs forelle  usw. usw.

antonio


----------



## Irish (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Trockenfliege, Nassfliege oder Nymphe???*

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch so toll um mich kümmert. Wir werden in die Kommune Sveio nach Forde fahren. Wohnen werden wir direkt am Fjord Fordespollen. in der Nähe gibt es einige Seen wo ich gerne mein Glück (Forellen) versuchen wollte. Laut Reiseführer gibt es einige Flüße in der etwas weiteren Umgebung, die ich ebenfalls befischen wollte. Ist es im See oder Fluß einfacher erfolgreich zu sein? Ich würde gerne bereits von zu Hause ein paar Fliegen mitnehmen um das erste Wochenende gleich nutzen zukönnen. Nochmals danke für Eure Antworten. Ach so, als Rute habe ich eine der Klasse 5-6 mit Schwimmschnur WF5, nichts besonderes halt Standard zum Anfangen


----------

